# Best Bowstring on the Market



## REAU (Mar 6, 2008)

I am concidering changing my bowstring on my bow and was curious what brand to look into? I hear alot of people talking Winners Choice is this the way to go..I shoot everyday around 20-30 shots a day...I have a '07 Drenalin..


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Little Jon here on AT! Member "Deezlin" is awsome and fast!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=572206


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

I have been shooting Stone Mountain Dakota series strings and cables for many years now and have been very pleased. Nice people to deal with and they really take care of their customers.


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

BAArcher said:


> Little Jon here on AT! Member "Deezlin" is awsome and fast!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=572206


+1


----------



## Beaver (May 25, 2005)

*You might just get*

a couple of opinions on here


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

last few months i have used .
little john
deezlin
bucknasty 
xtreame
wc...all were good........


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

Winner's Choice is a very good string. I switched out all of my factory bowstrings to winners choice brand. The string hold up quite well to shooting, my one bow is shot 200 plus times a week both in compettion and practicing. I have not noticed any stretching of the string as of yet and this string has been in place for over a year now.

I have just recently begun to have my local pro make custom strings for me, for the only reason of I can have a string made in a couple hours has opposed to waiting a couple days to get my bow back into shooting again.

good luck


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

dont forget about Rock Solid Strings


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Crackers


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

jkeiffer said:


> dont forget about Rock Solid Strings


another thumbs way up for Tripp and Jack at rock solid strings, by far the most consistent strings i have ever put on my bow, my scores have never been better. pm BYRD CREEK or visit www.rocksolidstrings.com for more info


----------



## Smooth Shooter (Feb 11, 2008)

I have some Vapor Trail strings, and these strings are excellent!


----------



## stevezt4 (Jan 27, 2008)

cant go wrong with viscosity strings, brian is great to deal with


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

I have used both Vapor Trail and Bucknasty. Both have been nothing short of excellent. Of the 2 I prefer my Bucknasty's due to the serving coming in Halo. Great product. I cannot see paying more for Winner's Choice when I can get just as good (if not better) product at a reduced price.


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

*Bucknasty*

By far the best strings I've had yet.


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

stevezt4 said:


> cant go wrong with viscosity strings, brian is great to deal with


Brian's the best in the business in my opinion.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

You will get a lot of different answers to that question. most have not used all of the custom strings out there, so they cant really say which is better. They may have a preference for one reason or another, or its just the first good strings they have had so they stuck with them. Any of the makers here on AT will be good.

My preference is Schmidtys Specialty Strings becuase he is a friend of mine, and has high quality strings. Anthony "onlybarebow" made the buisness on here to help himself pay his way through school without any loans. he has been very successful at doing so. Even though he is young, many agree, he makes a great set of strings. check out his thread in the classifieds under "advanced Specailty Strings". he also sells them for a very reasonable price. I was just up at his shop the other day to check things out. its awesome. Anthony knows the sport of archery very well, as well as tuning bows and making strings. he also has a website, www.ssstrings.com

whoever you go with, you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

I have to tell you that Xtreme makes some of the best strings I have used. Everybody told me how hard the Apex 7 is on servings..........You can barely tell there is any wear after over 1,000 shots. Robert is a first rate guy and his product is top notch.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=608656


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

My vote goes to Inferno Bowstrings. LeEarl is da man!


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

just go for a good custom built string, there are a bunch of good guys here on AT building....


----------



## billyxt (Feb 2, 2006)

arrow spitter said:


> By far the best strings I've had yet.


BUCKNASTY:RockOn:


----------



## Northerner10 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Viscosity Bow Strings*

Service is the best!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

i have shot winners choice and vapor trail and have a set of xtreme strings coming. winners choice seem to fray much quicker on the high energy bows and i didn't like vaportrails center serving. i will see how xtreme strings hold up and work.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Winners Choice for me evn when I buy a new bow if it doesn't already have WC on it I put them on right away. I am on Crackers list so I will be trying his on one of my bows. I also wouldn't mind giving Bucknasty strings a try as I hear great things about them.


----------



## Recurveunaided (Jan 17, 2008)

Rock Solid Strings - Tripp is a great guy. I told him the wrong size cables for my connie. He made me a new set (had them in 3 days) no charge.


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

*Winners Choice*

I haven't used anything but Winners Choice for years. They are a great product and I haven't had any problems with them. heh


----------



## GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Wolfden or Crackers are 2 of the best hands down!!!!!


----------



## all4bows (Dec 6, 2004)

*Strings*

I've had Vapor Trail and Crackers- both excellent. The Bucknasty I have now has not moved with over 600 shots - very pleased:darkbeer:


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

*America's Best Bowstrings*

America's Best Bowstrings and we back it up with a 1 year written warranty on peep rotation and creep. 
Give Jerry a call for a 2008 catalog.

330-231-1613


----------



## nick atkis (Sep 6, 2006)

Bucknasty---is A Great String & Cable Maker.


----------



## nick atkis (Sep 6, 2006)

Bucknasty---is A Great String & Cable Maker.


----------



## nick atkis (Sep 6, 2006)

Bucknasty---is A Great String & Cable Maker.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

go with rocksolidstrings tripp is a awsome guy and knows what he is doing. great strings a great price. they have a deal going right now for all AT members. 20% off


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Mine but there not on the market. :wink: Newberry was the best I had ever seen but no longer available. Winners Choice just isn't what they claim. I have tried more than a few that advertise here and was less than impressed with most. I can recommend Wolfden high quality there, but as for the others, most I haven't tried and some I have and don't want to name them. Americas best ...why not try them with the warranty and all, seems like a good deal to me and I have not heard anyone say a single negative thing about them. Lots of choices for sure.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Beaver said:


> a couple of opinions on here


Ya think?


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Extreme Bowstrings without a doubt, they have the Best Customer service also.


----------



## autumn (Sep 22, 2006)

*great strings*

Xtreme Bowstrings,


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

B2 Bowstrings Call Nathan


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Dead Center said:


> America's Best Bowstrings and we back it up with a 1 year written warranty on peep rotation and creep.
> Give Jerry a call for a 2008 catalog.
> 
> 330-231-1613


That is impressive. Much better than "he'll make it right" approach by some others.


----------



## firingpin (Aug 6, 2009)

*bowstring,*

im thinking of getting a tricolor, oh by the way im new to this forum , hi everyone, i have to see if my proshop will put on a string that i didnt buy from them...


----------



## firingpin (Aug 6, 2009)

*bow*

oh by the way i shoot a bowtech tribute and i love it..


----------



## Bowman_CY (Jan 15, 2013)

I live in Alabama and have had shops install Crocker strings the last two bows I've owned. Local guy that does amazing work.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

BAArcher said:


> Little Jon here on AT! Member "Deezlin" is awsome and fast!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=572206



*Little Jon Bowstrings...Awesome strings and cables and he is a good guy to deal with. http://www.littlejonarchery.com/*


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

Ive used a few string tiers over the last 10 years and JBK is top shelf. Im using JBK until he gives me a reason to think otherwise.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Stage 1 Strings made by Wes Van Horn!


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

Can't comment on what is the best as I've not shot every brand out there...but after doing some research I am currently shooting JBK's and they have been excellent are the best of any that I have shot to date. Great price, great warranty, and very meticulous attention to detail with the serving and overall quality/construction of the string.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Vapor Trail VTX. Great quality and super customer service!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hands down .. Twisted x bowstrings


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

This thread is from 2008 but I'm on a set of twisted x now and it has been second to none.


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

Necro thread batman.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

What's the best beer? What's the best truck? You'll get a lot of varied answers. Most of the smaller builders make really good stuff. My only advice is to find someone who keeps them on the stretcher for a good amount of time so they are plenty pre-stretched. And I wouldn't buy anything other than Brownell Fury or BCY-X material, but that's personal opinion too. Although I may get 8190 for my shoot through again (the strings rub together in spots).


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Threadz Custom Bowstrings


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

nothing like digging up a old thread


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

JPR79 said:


> What's the best beer? Schlitz What's the best truck? Datsun You'll get a lot of varied answers. Most of the smaller builders make really good stuff. My only advice is to find someone who keeps them on the stretcher for a good amount of time so they are plenty pre-stretched. And I wouldn't buy anything other than Brownell Fury or BCY-X material, but that's personal opinion too. Although I may get 8190 for my shoot through again (the strings rub together in spots).


lol


----------



## TravisB008 (Feb 14, 2016)

Zebra or winner's choice


----------



## rockdeer (May 17, 2008)

If you truly want the best around, with the best warranty to back them up and the best customer service, then I would suggest you go with JBK strings. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Corvette0096 (Feb 26, 2016)

Winners Choice on my no cam.


----------



## Unibuck (Aug 29, 2012)

I wouldn't bother trying winners choice or zebra. Both junk I.M.H.O. Jbk is where it's at.


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

possum trapper said:


> nothing like digging up a old thread


no wonder i didnt recognize some of these names... And Ex-Wolverine, 60x, and JBK make awesome strings. 

Winners Choice is overpriced, and you are paying for a name. If you pay over $80, you probably overpaid.


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

I have been using Vapor Trail stings and cables with good results. Their VTX process works for me.


----------



## butch7446 (Aug 7, 2004)

John's Custom ( BREATHN )..........


----------



## troye35 (Feb 23, 2016)

The VaporTrail strings made out of the VTX are really good also. I shoot Elite bows and will take the Winner's Choice strings off and slap on some VTX ones.


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

the one tied by an experience tyer that has his head focused on my set.


----------



## lownote (Feb 13, 2014)

I just ordered some Hogwire strings and cables made with Fury material.


----------



## ytailfreak (Feb 13, 2010)

Parknsons archery! Ex wolverine on here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Check out 60x strings. You can pick several materials. They make a great product with a fast turn around at a great price


----------



## TNKnoxville (Dec 16, 2011)

HogWire are awesome!!!!!


----------



## rmelching (Jan 28, 2007)

I have been using center circle for a couple of years no complaints what so ever. A quality product at a fair price.


----------



## redwings423 (May 28, 2015)

Dead Center said:


> America's Best Bowstrings and we back it up with a 1 year written warranty on peep rotation and creep.





TOOL said:


> That is impressive. Much better than "he'll make it right" approach by some others.


Still only half as long as JBK's.


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

the one with the most hype on AT.


----------



## The_hunter23 (Jan 25, 2015)

This is a can of worms... But I will never use any strings other than JBK's.


Few of us here are pros. So take everything you read with a grain of salt. Especially what I say!


----------



## pastprime (Mar 4, 2015)

JBK is an excellent string, very happy with them.


----------



## Ears (Dec 30, 2006)

eyedoc said:


> I have used both Vapor Trail and Bucknasty. Both have been nothing short of excellent. Of the 2 I prefer my Bucknasty's due to the serving coming in Halo. Great product. I cannot see paying more for Winner's Choice when I can get just as good (if not better) product at a reduced price.


Halo is a type of material, not "clear" like most people think. Our cables are served in halo and we have all the colors!!


----------

